# How and why did you start shooting other than to hunt?



## akhunter3 (Aug 24, 2005)

Other than to hunt? IDK, my Dad hunted w/a bow so I got into it that way. :shade: 




~AK~


----------



## bobzila (Sep 9, 2005)

i started shooting so i could get goodenuff to hunt


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

no one in my family shoots a bow, it just came to me.


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

I had a bow to shoot in the yard for a while... then i decided to get a much beter bow to shoot with my school shooting team... eventally my dealer reeled me into serious compitition... and from then I was HOOKED!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wink: :teeth:


----------



## loper28 (Feb 6, 2005)

My pop shot a bow so i wanted to too lol.Just kept goin up the ranks from their from just hunting to world wide competion.


----------



## goose7856 (Jul 18, 2005)

a challenge...shooting deer with a rifle is too easy...they can be dead on the ground before they even hear the sound of the muzzle blast....archery is a little more up-close-and-personal!!! :thumbs_up :teeth:


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

STSman met my mother when i was 3...when we moved in with STSman....he gave me my first bow...a custom made kids recurve...Archeryis and still is our bonding tool. And started competition with him about that age too (although i sometimes liked mud more then shooting then) But now im just hooked and hope to shoot with the big dogs in 3D someday. :star:


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply to subject*

Hello
As a youn-un .I played cowboy and Indians. Yep I was the Indian.

Now as kids we made our own little bows.

Later years a friend of mine brought a bow to my house for me to shoot, with him.Well I mounted a country match to the riser for a sight.Well when he left I was still shooting.Well that night the pain hit me,I called Jack up and said Jack I think I have pulled a mussel.His reply was [O] you will work into it.  

This bow was a take down bow 2 piece. About 60 or 65 lbs solid green fiber glass .

Unk :tongue:


----------



## gembi (Jun 20, 2005)

While I was watching a bowhunter on tv one day i was just like HEY! I wanna do that! My brother had a bow when i was younger and i had seen it several times on tv before, i dont know why it just hit me that one day. Ever since then ive been hooked, and just started bowfishing last summer which is even more addictive.


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

I started shooting on holiday at first liked, it and looked on the internet for a club in my area then joined the club and shot my first compound something inside me clicked and i sed yepo thats for me :tongue: did my first competition and won my divistion and have been hooked ever since  :teeth:


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

I started at a scout camp. came home found a JOAD program and I was hooked. 
Right now I'm the only one who shoots in my family so it sometimes makes it hard to get to the range.


----------

